# Canyon Spectral AL 5.0 (2016) - Lackschaden (Neues Bike)



## S0ulm4chin3 (27. Februar 2016)

Servus,

vor zwei Tagen habe ich mein Spectral erhalten, ausgepackt und Lackplatzer / unvollständig lackierte Stelle festgestellt.


  

Natürlich habe ich sofort den Support Kontaktiert. Jetzt heißt es warten...

In der Zwischenzeit möchte ich ein paar Professionelle Wertungen für einen eventuellen Preisnachlass von euch erfragen bzw wäre es besser das Bike umzutauschen?

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Derivator22 (28. Februar 2016)

Kann man damit überhaupt noch fahren?

Spaß beiseite: solltest du vorhaben das Rad zu fahren, also draußen, dann werden sich noch einige Macken hinzu gesellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (28. Februar 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Kann man damit überhaupt noch fahren?
> 
> Spaß beiseite: solltest du vorhaben das Rad zu fahren, also draußen, dann werden sich noch einige Macken hinzu gesellen


Aber vor der Eisdiele sieht es doch wchei$$e aus...


----------



## Nordschleifeb1 (28. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich davon ausgehe dass die Räder im Outlet mit ähnlichen Macken ca. 200-300€ reduziert sind, würde ich das als realistisch vom Preisrahmen sehen. Wie aber bereits andere hier erwähnten wird das nicht die einzige Macke bleiben.

@Normansbike 
Für Eisdiele taugt das sowieso nicht, ist kein Fukushima an Gabel und Dämpfer


----------



## S0ulm4chin3 (28. Februar 2016)

Ähm ja... mir ist natürlich auch klar, dass noch einiges dazukommen wird.
Die Sache ist die, wenn ich 2000€ für ein Bike ausgebe, dann will ich auch einwandfreie Ware geliefert bekommen (immerhin ists ja Made in Germany... ). Ihr würdet euch sicherlich auch nicht gerade darüber freuen 

@Nordschleifeb1:
Danke für die Einschätzung, ich hatte auch an 300€-400€ gedacht.

Greetz


----------



## sun909 (28. Februar 2016)

300-400€?

Träumer... 

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike, oder einem anderen in paar Wochen...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2016)

Ich wette, C wird dir einen Gutschein über 50€ im Shop anbieten ...
Rein aus Prinzip würde ich umtauschen. Da wirst du dann aber wohl nochmal warten müssen.


----------



## Guru (28. Februar 2016)

10% wäre viel.


----------



## S0ulm4chin3 (28. Februar 2016)

Ja gut, wenn sie mir wirklich nur einen 50€ Gutschein anbieten, dann warte ich lieber... ^^
@Guru: Wenn Canyon das Bike zurücknimmt, müssen Sie die Versandkosten tragen (hin und zurück), zudem können Sie das Bike nicht nachlackieren / müssen es also günstiger verkaufen (Lackschäden hab ich meist mit ~300€ Preisnachlass gesehen).
Von daher gehe ich von weit mehr als 10% aus. 
Aber danke für deine Meinung.


----------



## Guru (28. Februar 2016)

Jo, berichte mal! Ist für einige hier interessant


----------



## Derivator22 (28. Februar 2016)

Ich würde es melden und schauen, ob es einen Nachlass/ Gutschein whatever gibt. Falls ja, top; falls nein, wäre es mir auch egal.
Mein Cube hatte damals auch eine Macke am Unterrohr (seitlich).  Mir persönlich war es egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (28. Februar 2016)

Was mich eigentlich wundert ist,
warum man solche Themen nicht als erstes versucht direkt mit  Canyon zu klären,
bevor es im Netz ausgebreitet wird?!


----------



## S0ulm4chin3 (28. Februar 2016)

Ähm ja...
Falls die Frage nicht verständlich formuliert war:
Es geht darum abzuschätzen was die sinnvollste Lösung wäre... und nicht darum Canyon schlecht zu machen.
Wie bereits erwähnt, wurde Canyon umgehend informiert und ich warte auf Antwort.

Edit: @Guru:
Ich werde berichten, sobald ich genaueres weiß.


----------



## All_mtn (28. Februar 2016)

Definitiv eine ärgerliche Sache, auch wenn das Bike später sicher noch ein paar Kratzer dazu bekommt. Wen man 2000€ oder mehr ausgibt und das Rad bereits mit Kratzern geliefert wird trübt das doch ein wenig die Freude.
Ich erwarte in den nächsten 2 Wochen ebenfalls ein Spectral AL 5.0 jedoch in Chrome Red..
Welche Rahmengröße hast du geordert und wann war der geplante Liefertermin ?^^


----------



## S0ulm4chin3 (28. Februar 2016)

Oh... auch schön 
Ich habe Rahmengröße XL.
Ja das mit dem Liefertermin kahm mir auch Leicht komisch vor. Der sollte nämlich erst am 08.03-14.03 sein / und ein der Transportstopfen beim Sattelrohr war nicht dabei...
Dazu kann man sich jetzt sicherlich seine eigenen Meinungen bilden. Ich war jedenfalls sehr überrascht, als es ~3 Tage nach der Bestellung schon bei mir war.


----------



## All_mtn (28. Februar 2016)

S0ulm4chin3 schrieb:


> Oh... auch schön
> Ich habe Rahmengröße XL.
> Ja das mit dem Liefertermin kahm mir auch Leicht komisch vor. Der sollte nämlich erst am 08.03-14.03 sein / und ein der Transportstopfen beim Sattelrohr war nicht dabei...
> Dazu kann man sich jetzt sicherlich seine eigenen Meinungen bilden. Ich war jedenfalls sehr überrascht, als es ~3 Tage nach der Bestellung schon bei mir war.



Okay, vielleicht kommt meins ja dann auch ein wenig früher 
Hoffe dass dann alles i.O. ist und drücke dir die Daumen dass es zu deiner Zufriedenheit ausgeht.

Kannst ja mal ein paar Fotos im Bilder Thread hochladen


----------



## haga67 (28. Februar 2016)

Aktuelle Bikes in dieser Preisklasse mit kleinen optischen Mängeln sind meistens um 50-100€ reduziert. 
2015er oder 4000,- Bikes natürlich mehr.

Die Stelle kannst Du bei Deinem Rahmen problemlos mit einem mattschwarzen Lackstift ausbessern.
Deshalb würde ich eine entsprechende Gutschrift von 50-100,- nehmen und es selbst reparieren.

Ein farbiges Bike würde ich dagegen tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. Februar 2016)

Bei den harmlosen Lackschäden sind 50€ bis max 75€ Preisnachlass realitisch. Mehr Nachlass wird dir da Canyon nicht gewähren und sind reine Träumerei. 300-400€ da zu erwarten finde ich schon recht dreist! Ich tippe da eher auf 50€ Nachlass und finde den Betrag auch fair.


----------



## S0ulm4chin3 (28. Februar 2016)

Deswegen wende ich mich ja auch an euch erfahrene Biker.
Ich will ja auch nicht mit überzogenen Vorstellungen mit canyon diskutieren.

Danke für eure Einschätzungen.


----------



## filiale (28. Februar 2016)

Dein Spectral kostet 2K neu. Da willst Du wegen mit bisschen 300-400 Euro = grob 20 %. Respekt !!! 

Grundsätzlich gibt C nicht mehr als 5% auf Neuware in Form eines "Trosts" wenn bei einer Bestellung was schief gelaufen ist.
Ansonsten gibt es 50 Euro.
Oder zurückschicken, dann nutzt C es als Ausstellungsrad zum Probe fahren und verkauft es am Ende der Saison im outlet mit ev. 20% mit Hinweis auf den Lackschaden.

Mein Tip: 50 Euro nehmen und gut ist oder an C schicken und ein neues verlangen.


----------



## Micha382 (28. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte nen ähnlichen Schaden am Strive und da gabs 50€ als Gutschein für den Shop.
Hab dann um den Rücksendeschein gebeten und auf einmal war auch eine Erstattung möglich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## S0ulm4chin3 (28. Februar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp! Ich bin mal gespannt wie und vorallem wann canyon reagiert! xD

@Micha382 ok gut zu wissen! Erstattung in Höhe von? 
Ansonsten hattest du hoffentlich keine weiteren Probleme!?


----------



## Micha382 (29. Februar 2016)

S0ulm4chin3 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Ich bin mal gespannt wie und vorallem wann canyon reagiert! xD
> 
> @Micha382 ok gut zu wissen! Erstattung in Höhe von?
> Ansonsten hattest du hoffentlich keine weiteren Probleme!?



Keine weiteren Probleme ist gut - Lieferzeit war 5 Monate nach dem ursprünglichen Datum und ich hatte wie gesagt 3 Lackschäden am neuen Rad, welche mit einem Nachlass in Höhe von 50€ verrechnet wurden.


----------



## ansich (29. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte bei meinem Spectral 6.0 in silber die gleiche Macke wie du (s0ulm4chin3) am Oberrohr. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Lenker beim Transport dort angeschlagen ist. 
Ich habe das Rad letztendlich getauscht. Es war aber auf Lager.


----------



## S0ulm4chin3 (29. Februar 2016)

@Micha382
Ok... Das is natürlich krass... 5 Monate... Aber immerhin gibt's ja sonst nix negatives zu berichten 

@ansich 
Ja das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, weil genau über der stellt der Lenker befestigt war... Naja... Man wird es nie erfahren ☺
Was haben sie dir geboten? Oder ging es direkt zum Umtausch?


----------



## ansich (29. Februar 2016)

Im Chat hatte man mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass bei solchen Beschädigungen 50 Euro Nachlass üblich sind und den Umtausch nahegelegt. Dies hat auch reibungslos geklappt.


----------



## S0ulm4chin3 (3. März 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte das Thema ordentlich abschließen und euch über den Ausgang Informieren.
Canyon hat mir für die beiden Lackschäden 100€ oder alternativ die Rücksendung angeboten.

Ich werde mich für den Rabatt entscheiden und gegebenenfalls die Schäden selbst ausbessern.

Danke für eure Unterstützung und Einschätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

